# Magia General > Entrevistas >  Entrevista a Vicente Canuto (www.magicworldweb.com)

## Emilio_arg

*Entrevista a Vicente Canuto*

*Nos acercamos a la persona de este gran Mago y conocemos un poco la obra vida de este autor y amante de ilusionismo, así como algunos consejos interesantes para los iniciados.*


*Miércoles, 15 de diciembre de 1.999.*

Vicente Canuto nació en Catarroja (Valencia), el 18 de Octubre de 1954 y reside en Sevilla desde 1961.



Es en su infancia es cuando entra en el mundo de la magia, que actualmente compagina con su profesión de economista, ha escrito multitud de juegos los cuales se han publicado en revistas especializadas en ilusionismo, traduciéndose al francés, italiano, etc...

Actualmente es miembro de la Escuela Mágica de Madrid y socio fundador del Círculo mágico de Sevilla. Colabora con varios magos profesionales y aficionados siendo asesor técnico y artístico en el montaje de los números.

En el campo de la docencia mágica tiene experiencia compartiendo sus conocimientos con las nuevas generaciones de magos andaluces.

Actualmente ha publicado su libro "Cartomagia Fundamental", un excelente manual tanto para aficionados como profesionales, donde engloba por capítulos las distintas técnicas del ilusionismo desde las más sencillas hasta las más complejas. Todo un manual que no debe faltar de las estanterías de los magos. Cuenta además con el prólogo de su gran amigo Juan Tamaríz.

Centrándonos en la entrevista realizada:

*P.- ¿Cuando empezastes a dedicarte al ilusionismo?*

*R.-* En magia llevo toda la vida, me ha atraído desde que tengo uso de razón. Tal vez con los avances genéticos actuales se pueda saber por qué, en mi casa a nadie le gustaba especialmente y tampoco conocía a ningún aficionado de verdad que me influyese. Sí es cierto, y tal vez allí estuviese la semilla, que cuando tenía 6 años, un tío mío hacia tres sencillos trucos que aprendió en la mili, que se guardaba muy bien de revelarme el secreto y yo nunca me cansaba de pedírselos. Estos juegos eran el del reloj, adivinar cartas con el tacto de los dedos y los papeles que aparecen y desaparecen pegados en un dedo. A mi madre la llevaba loca buscando en las tiendas cajas de magia (Borrás) y libros de magia, por aquél entonces los libros de magia eran muy difíciles de encontrar. Cuando tenía unos doce años, recuerdo que me regaló "El libro de magia del Profesor Boscar". Creo que hice casi todos los juegos de ese libro, bueno, al menos los que un niño de doce años podía hacer. Pero mi verdadero descubrimiento fue con dieciséis años, en una librería de Sevilla encontré toda la colección de libros que estaba publicando el padre W.Ciuró y que fui adquiriendo poco a poco. Ahí sí que empecé a convertirme mago de cara a los demás. De esos libros el que más me influyó fue La Prestidigitación al alcance de todos (Una obra genial y completísima) y la colección de magia de bolsillo. Incluso compré el libro destinado a la Ventriloquia, compré un muñeco y le daba la tabarra a los compañeros de clase como ventrílocuo. Como eso no era lo mío lo deje pronto.
Más adelante, el padre de un amigo me prestó el excelente libro de W.Ciuró: Más de 200 juegos con la baraja. Ese momento fue el comienzo de mi pasión con los juegos de cartas y no he apartado jamás la baraja de mi lado, y eso que han pasado casi treinta años.
Hacía magia a los amigos y en las fiestas, pero como mago estaba completamente solo, aunque ya era de la SEI de Barcelona por correspondencia. Pero el siguiente hito importante en mi avance como mago fue el Congreso Mágico Nacional de Canarias, en 1980, el primer congreso al que asistí y allí conocí a todos mis grandes amigos magos actuales: Juan Tamariz, Pepe Domínguez, Luis H. Trueba, Juan José Hidalgo, Paco Rodas..., a Pepe Carrol, etc.
Yo veraneaba en Cádiz, frente a la casa de Pepe Domínguez, aunque no lo sabíamos anteriormente, y también lo hacía Juan Tamariz, desde entonces todos los veranos, los tres pasábamos horas y horas charlando y estudiando magia, montando números. Así que puedo considerar que Pepe Domínguez, Juan Tamariz y en Sevilla Paco Rodas fueron los que me pulieron las manipulaciones, me enseñaron muchas otras y sobre todo, y lo más importante, influyeron en mi forma de entender el arte de la magia.


*P.-¿Cuál fue el primer truco que aprendistes?*

*R.-*No recuerdo bien cuál fue el primer truco que aprendí. El que más cariño tengo porque fue durante mucho tiempo uno de los mejores de mi repertorio es 2 transformaciones, que lo aprendí del libro del P. Wenceslao Ciuró. Era el que más gustaba a mi público.


*P.-¿Quién es o ha sido tu ídolo dentro de este mundo del ilusionismo?*

*R.-*No tengo un único mago favorito. Pero si he de nombrar a uno solo diré JUAN TAMARIZ, mi maestro y el maestro de los mejores magos europeos e hispanoamericanos, creo que es responsable de una forma de entender y propagar el arte de la magia. Admiro también a Los Pendragons, DavidCopperfield, Potassi, M. Ammar, D. Roth y muchos más.


*P.-¿Piensas que actualmente hay muchos magos y que aportación crees que han dado cada uno?*

*R.-*Hay actualmente muy buenos magos, de la cantidad suele salir algunos con calidad, y creo que la magia está viviendo un momento espléndido. De los actuales, como he dicho antes, Juan Tamariz es de los que más está aportando al arte de la magia como comunicación y entretenimiento. También creo que D. Copperfield ha dado un impulso muy importante a la magia por TV elevándola a nivel de gran espectáculo mundial. Veo interesante el camino abierto por Jeff Mc Bride y su forma moderna de entender el espectáculo unido a otras artes como el mimo y la danza. No podemos olvidar la escuela de magos soviéticos que ha dado muchos magos con números muy interesantes y originales.


*P.-¿Qué consejo darías como educador, a los recién iniciados al mundo de la magia?*

*R.-*A los magos que se están iniciando en la magia les diré únicamente: ¡Que se diviertan!, la magia es solo para eso, pero trabajando para amigos y familiares. Si quieren subirse a un escenario como profesionales es indispensable que dominen a la perfección los juegos que presenten, que no se compliquen la vida. Hay muchos juegos fáciles y de efecto que son los adecuados para el principiante. Pero que estudien la presentación. Cuando veo actuar a los principiantes suele verse que no le han dedicado demasiado tiempo a la presentación, no saben bien que van a decir o hacer, y meten muchos chistes archiconocidos y sin venir a cuento.


*P.-¿Nos podrías señalar alguna anecdota vivida en tus actuaciones?*

*R.-*Como anécdota curiosa de sacar partido a una situación puedo contarte la siguiente: Estaba haciendo juegos con cartas en un club social famoso de Sevilla. En un momento dado empalmé y descargué cuatro ases en la corva de la pierna. Tenía pensado hacer un juego en el que se da a mezclar la baraja y luego te das una jugada de Póker. Uno de los asistentes me dijo en ese instante: "¿Si yo mezclo las cartas tu eres capaz de ganarme jugando al póker? " Bueno, yo traté de poner cara de póker, pero os podéis imaginar la satisfacción que tenía por dentro. Después de resistirme un poco, para crear tensión accedí a jugar la partida e invité alguien más si quería unirse. La jugamos tres. Como es lógico yo hice el juego que ya tenía preparado, en el cuál los ases se añaden después de los primeros descartes y gané. Tuve que dar por terminada la sesión. Ya no se podía hacer otra cosa. Los asistentes a la sesión se levantaron y aún me lo recuerdan cuando me ven. Oportunidades como esta no se pueden desaprovechar, ¿verdad?


*P.-¿Consideras a la magia como un arte?*

*R.-*La magia es un espectáculo para ser contemplado y admirado, es por lo tanto una rama del arte escénico. Para que tenga el calificativo de Arte, así con mayúsculas, dependerá de la calidad del actuante, nada más.


*P.-¿Qué opinión te merece el "Mago Enmascarado" y crees que todo el mundo tiene un precio?*

*R.-*El mago enmascarado me parece un pobre hombre, uno de tantos fracasados, que ha tenido que recurrir a revelar secretos de la magia para ganarse unas pesetas. Se ve que procediendo de forma honesta no llegaba a fin de mes. ¿Me preguntas si todo el mundo tiene un precio? No sabría decirte, tal vez todo dependa de la suma de dinero, hasta que uno no se ve en la tesitura no puede opinar. Yo no habría hecho el programita de marras, claro, que tampoco lo necesito y así es fácil. No creo que sea importante el enmascarado. El público siempre quedará engañado con nuevos y los mismos secretos disfrazados. ¿No nos pasa a todos que continuamente nos engañan otros colegas magos con cosas que sabíamos y habíamos olvidado?


*P.-¿Que piensas de David Copperfield?*

*R.-*Ya te he adelantado la opinión de David Copperfield, como mago me parece bastante bueno. Como comunicador, para que vamos a hablar: ¡lo conocen en todo el mundo! magos y profanos. Sus espectáculos de Tv. son magistrales, perfectamente realizados, muy costeados y muy bien promocionados. Yo no he visto nada parecido a otro mago, por lo que en ese aspecto me parece el mejor del mundo. Sus espectáculos en directo no llegan al nivel de la Tv, pero están cerca. Algunos magos, supongo que con envidia, dicen "es que con tanto dinero..." Bueno, ahí está la gracia, en USA hay otros muchos buenos magos y no han sabido venderse tan bien como él, esa es otra de sus muchas virtudes, y en Eurolandia no hay ninguno. Y no lleva un par de años, lleva por lo menos veinte años triunfando. Eso no es casualidad, y cuando empezó no era famoso, no le regalaban el dinero. Ahí lo tenéis de modelo. A ver quién consigue igualarlo en fama y euros. Fijaos hasta que punto llega la envidia que en ocasiones he escuchado a algún mago que "eso que hace David no es magia..." y yo pienso, sí, vamos: volar, transformaciones de personajes, etc. no es magia, magia es el mal doble lift que tu haces y la cuenta Emsley... ¡Ja, ja!


*P.-¿Crees que existe alguna diferencia entre la magia Andaluza y la del resto?*

*R.-*No veo gran diferencia entre la magia andaluza y la del resto. Como tendencia no existe, no hay un estilo propio aquí. Lo único que hay es el acento andaluz al hacer los juegos clásicos. Por ahora no hay magos innovadores por nuestras tierras. Yo, al menos, no los conozco. El potencial, por la gracia natural andaluza, existe, nada más hay que ver a León, el gaditano cuando hace juegos con la baraja, o el del billete en el cigarrillo: parece que ha salido de una obra de los Alvarez Quintero, pero como se prodiga tan poco... Desde aquí animo a los futuros magos a buscar ese estilo propio.

Un Saludo a todos.



Fuente: http://www.magicworldweb.com/magazine/vicente.html

----------


## Iban

Refloto. :D

----------


## adri92

Que grande es Vicente =D

Me ha hecho gracia la anécdota que le ocurrió en el club social de Sevilla jajaj, es tremendo xD.

----------


## mnlmato

Vicente Canuto, el padre de los profanos que deciden iniciarse :D

Muy buena entrevista, me ha gustado.

----------


## Némesis

Mi sincera felicitación a todos los que han seguido aportando documentos muy valiosos a la sección de entrevistas. Lo han hecho incluso mejor que los creadores de la sección  :Wink1: 

Enhorabuena.

----------

